# IMEI Change



## Kokaina699 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello everyone!
is there anyway to change the IMEI on below devices without using Boxes like (miracle, infinity...etc)
Samsung Note 9 
Huawei Nova 7 5G
Nokia 6300 4G


----------



## skeltonh (Apr 1, 2012)

An IMEI is usually locked into the device. To change it would require rooting in most cases. Additionally, carriers have gotten wise to this and have a database of all current phones and their IMEI numbers as well as serial numbers and other sim specifics that would exclude you if you changed your IMEI number. Found this the hard way with my Umidigi F1 on AT&T prepaid. I bricked my phone, including erasing the IMEI number. Gave it a different one - as at the time I did not record the original (which everyone should do). They would not let my phone on the network as the SIM information didn't match my IMEI number. Even after I found the original (I kept the boxes, duh) they blacklisted my phone. It took a massive amount of calling AT&T Wireless HQ to get them to realize what had happened. They flagged me as a phone modifier (not to be trusted), but put me back on the network. The only way I got my bad boy image scrubbed is when I wanted to use my 4G phone on their network and found they were not following FCC mandates to allow it. (Long story - but won my case).

After all this no one should muck with the IMEI. You can change it but it would be within your phone specs - or other of that line. Changing it to "emulate" say a 5G phone will not work. To avoid tracking by They-Who-Shall-Not-Be-Named won't work either. Too many other factors they use to ID your phone and who's using it.

Good Luck


----------

